# Any webcomics contains...



## KokoroDM (Dec 8, 2009)

Think of a webcomic, that contain furries with hair (armpit hair and etc).

I want to find a webcomic that has it.

Thank you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 8, 2009)

Kevin and Kell has hair (not armpit hair, though why you'd be interested in that, I have no idea) on some of the characters.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2009)

Concession gives its characters hair.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

Only one off the top of my head is 2kinds.


----------

